# Pokephilia discord server



## Oof (Dec 16, 2017)

A place for pokephiliacs to hang out and discuss things with eachother. We are a growing community so please check us out! We reccomend you read the rules before anything.
Server link
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

